

Tell HN: Making my profitable iOS App free and then shutting it down - rithal

I am making my profitable (although not enough to feed a family of four) app now free https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;best-travel-offline-maps-guides&#x2F;id501782148?mt=8. I will be shutting it down end of this month.<p>Reason? My service provider (Dreamhost) did a bait-and-switch on me:
I sent email before I opened an account describing what I will be using their site for and whether it is okay according to their acceptable use policy. They said Yes.
Earlier this month, their tech support team gave me a one week notice that they will remove all my files from the site in a week&#x27;s time, saying it violated their AUP. I guess their &#x27;unlimited&#x27; is not really working out for them now that they moved to all SSD (this is just my speculation BTW).<p>I could technically try to sue them etc but I don&#x27;t have the motivation, given my day job.<p>So I am making the app free for anyone to download and use. It used to be $2.99.<p>If anyone is interested in taking the app&#x27;s source code and going with it, let me know. There are two teams asking for it already. So, rather than give it to the first one who asks for it, I will do a selection at the end of the month. Entry criteria - find a way to send me an email without asking me for my email address.
======
Jeremy1026
Well then, you didn't make it easy Ravi.

